
Brave Browser is hijacking links and inserting affiliate codes - ghgr
https://mobile.twitter.com/cryptonator1337/status/1269201480105578496
======
throwaway888abc
Previous discussion - few hours ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442027)

P.S. One would wonder, what's next on roadmap - monetizing Brave user base as
bot net ?

